# [SOLVED] Combine speakers



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sony TV has two audio choices:
1/ Speakers On
2/ Speakers Off 
Is there any way to use the TVs built in speakers simultaneously with my external speakers?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Combine speakers*

The options you listed are pretty limiting. When you select 'speakers on' does your output go dead? Are you using an analog output or a digital output?

There may be an additional menu setting for the external audio out. That could have options like fixed, variable, or dual. If what you listed is the only option available, it may not be possible without an unreasonable amount of re-engineering and warranty voiding 

Just curious, why do you want to use both? There are a few situations where that's good to have, but in many cases you'll get cleaner sound just using external speakers. Still, that's not always desirable.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Combine speakers*

Output is analog. No additional settings. My wife's hearing was the problem as the TVs speakers (sound to center of the room) work well for her (turned to a ridiculous volume), while I appreciate the simulated surround sound coming from my 24" "blasters". I was aware I'd lose quality and sort of figured "re-engineering" (not worth it) would be required. Was hoping for a fairly low volume setting for both of us, but I guess the easiest solution is to switch externals on and off when only one of us is viewing. I'll mark thread as solved.


----------

